# High progesterone level before the egg retrieval



## gpk (Apr 17, 2014)

Dear All,

I was scheduled for scan on my trigger injection and suddenly the doctor says, my progesterone was high and i may ovulate any time. He didnot give me the number, not very supportive, may be there were many others waiting. I asked what should i do (It was Satday and clinic closed on sunday) . He said, come on Monday, if anything is left we can retrive on monday.

I had 6 eggs retrived on monday.

4 were mature and 3 fertilised.

On day2 i get a call from the embryologist for the embryo transfer. 

We put all faith in doctor and embryologist and went ahead with transferring all 3.

Now when i google for this, i get an impression, that freezing could have been the best option in this case.

Did any others have this kind of issue...I am on day4 after ET.

thanks a lot friends in advance for any information reg this  


~g


----------



## Talkingfrog (Apr 17, 2014)

Hello,  

I have not experienced the same issue as you, but freezing may/may not have been an option. Would have depending on the grade of the embryos.  When we had a our first ICSI cycle I ended up with 8 out of 12 being fertilized. We went with the clinics recommendation to put the two strongest back in as 5 day blastocyst transfers (I was 37 at the time).  They left the remaining embryos for another day to see if any would be suitable for freezing but none were good enough.  Ended up with a lovely cheeky little daughter so all worth it, but would have been nice to have had some frozen too.
My experience may not help, but I would think that if they thought any were strong enough to freeze they would not have suggested putting three back in.  Good luck.


----------



## gpk (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks a lot Talking frog for the info and wishes


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi, I've wondered about this issue as well, but don't have the answer. One would think your doctor would have communicated with the lab and that they wouldn't have got you in for transfer if it was going to have a negative effect but I would ask your doctor if he/she did that and def. ask what the level was so you have a better chance of finding out yourself, maybe from another fertility specialist.  If it turns out they shouldn't have given you transfer for this cycle you should have some strong words with them. I hope someone on these threads can you tell you more about what early high levels mean.
x


----------

